# Refining techniques



## Bro Montana (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey everyone! I'm new here. I checked to see if this information was listed somewhere else on the board but I couldn't find anything, sorry if this thread is redundant!

I'm mining gold from quartz rock up in the mountains. Does anyone know the best recovery method for that? I'm planning on using heavy duty jackhammers but I wanted to
get other opinions from seasoned prospectors before I proceed.

Does anyone know what the best gold refining technique is? How about the most eco-friendly technique? What methods do you use?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 12, 2011)

You aren't looking for refining guidelines, you're looking for recovery guidelines. Without knowing a lot more about the material you're attempting to process, it would be difficult to get any useful guidance. Might be wise to begin with a disclosure of the assay reports you've had done. Is there enough gold present to warrant your time and trouble? You may be chasing your tail. 

Harold


----------



## kuma (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Bro , how are tricks ?
Your probably aware , but worth a mention , native gold in quarzt specimens can fetch a very pretty penny , way more than spot price , keep an eye out fore 'em 8) 
All the best and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Oct 12, 2011)

Pictures would be nice. If your gold is visible in the quartz then kuma's suggestion is spot on. Lapidary folks love good gold/quartz material. As Harold stated a lot more information is needed if you are trying to make money. If you found something and have lots of money then just tear into it. Do you have the ground staked/tied up or permission to recover minerals from the ground. Surface Property owners permission generally does not give you access to the mineral content unless the property owner also has mineral rights. Have you crushed a small sample and were you able to pan gold out of the quartz, if so what other minerals are associated with your ore? Have you sampled the country rock on both sides of the quartz for values? Is it a quartz vein cutting across the grain of the country rock or is it a layer within the country rock?


----------

